# RIP Sweet Puppy



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When I had Sophiein for her rabies vax and eye drops, my vet ( of 24 years) and I got to talking cancer in dogs and he said last week he had to put a 9 month old golden retriever puppy to sleep due to bladder cancer.

I didn't think to ask if he remembered the name, but it struck me as being so sad that I wanted to honor that little girl here on a golden forum. RIP Sweet Girl Puppy, and live happy and pain free at the Bridge.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow so young to have cancer 

Thanks for sharing this with us all


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That is so very sad, thank you for honoring this sweet girl. 

Run free sweetheart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*3 Goldens*

3 Goldens:

That is so sad!!


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

What a sweet sentiment and sad story. Cancer is tragic at any time, but especially in one so young!


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

So sorry sweet girl. I have never heard of cancer that young.
Buddy


----------

